# Gettysburg, PA



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone going to be in the area on Saturday after Thanksgiving? I plan on driving up and meeting a couple of guys from another board and thought it would be great if a herf broke out. 
We are meeting at Gettysburg Cigar around 10:00am
Hope some of you local gorillas come hang out for a while.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I have to work...dammit!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

We don't socialize from people from other boards! :r
Just joking! Wish I could make it too, but in-laws, yadda, yadda...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

If this was a different day, I could make it. I'm up there frequently during the week.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

If we weren't headed 3 hours south of DC, I'd be in like Walt :ss


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant wait :ss

Seems like the location is very convenient for alot of people. With the Holiday being 2 days before it makes it tough to get something together.

Gonna have to re-visit Gettysburg for another herf in a couple months when people have a little more time to get away.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Family plans, no can do.

I love the area though. Last time I had a day to myself I wandered through Antietam with a Padron (wouldn't light, darn wind). I've been meaning to get back to Gettysburg.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Mark C said:


> Family plans, no can do.
> 
> I love the area though. Last time I had a day to myself I wandered through Antietam with a Padron (wouldn't light, darn wind). I've been meaning to get back to Gettysburg.


What area are you in? If I'm not mistaken, Anteitam isn't far from me at all.

-Reading area here


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> What area are you in? If I'm not mistaken, Anteitam isn't far from me at all.
> 
> -Reading area here


It's close to me too Walt...


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Guess that means theres more than one Antietam :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Guess that means theres more than one Antietam :r


http://www.nps.gov/anti/


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

When Mark said he loved the area (referring to Gettysburg) I immediately thought he was talking about places in PA and the little town of Antietam popped into my mind for one reason or another.

I'm planning on Walking the Battlefields of Gettysburg at some point during the trip. I grew up going to Wapaiti Archery (the club in Fort Washington) and the history of the place always peaked my interest. I love going to places like that. I'll have to make a point to head down to Maryland one weekend to check out some of the Battlegrounds in the area.

Some cigars afterwards wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Gettysburg is inside a hour for me :ss


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

see what the weather is like and getting the wife to wanna go on a road trip may work out


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> http://www.nps.gov/anti/


That's the one I meant. It was about a 90 min drive or so. I actually stopped there after wandering through Harper's Ferry. I've always had a thing for Civil War history, and roadtrips on back roads 

When I was younger I camped at those battlefields a few times and hiked all around them. They've really done a nice job of making them into tourist attractions. The signs, displays, information etc. are excellent.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

The Herf has been postponed to a later date (Probably Spring time) due to some things that unexpectedly came up.

There were some talks about doing it again sometime in the spring which would lead to a much, much bigger turnout.

-Walt


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> The Herf has been postponed to a later date (Probably Spring time) due to some things that unexpectedly came up.
> 
> There were some talks about doing it again sometime in the spring which would lead to a much, much bigger turnout.
> 
> -Walt


I am new to the boards here, and i noticed a gettysburg herf. I am a day late, but i saw it posponed. I would like to attend the next one you have.
I''ll keep a lookout.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> The Herf has been postponed to a later date (Probably Spring time) due to some things that unexpectedly came up.
> 
> There were some talks about doing it again sometime in the spring which would lead to a much, much bigger turnout.
> 
> -Walt


I am new to the boards here, and i noticed a gettysburg herf. I am a day late, but i saw it posponed. I would like to attend the next one.
I''ll keep a lookout. By the way, Gettysburg Cigar is one of my main B&M's.


----------

